#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket Liverpool legends to conduct soccer clinics

## dirtydog

*Liverpool legends to conduct soccer clinics

*PHUKET: Former Liverpool stars Ian Rush and John Barnes will conduct an hour-long soccer clinic for underprivileged schoolchildren June 5 at Tesco Lotus.

A clinic hosted last year by Tesco Lotus in Bangkok with Rush proved so successful they decided to follow up this year with clinics in Chiang Mai and Phuket  and the addition of fellow former Liverpool star Barnes.

The clinic in Phuket will be held at the Tesco Lotus shopping center on June 5, from 12 pm to 1 pm.

The duo will be in Phuket for a total of three hours, and there is also a cheerleader show and time for autograph signing on the schedule. 

While in Thailand, the two Liverpool legends will also play in the Tesco Lotus Bangkok Masters 7-a-side tournament for over-35s held at Thephasadin Stadium on June 2 and 3.

Phuket Gazette

----------


## dirtydog

*Ian Rush-es through Phuket*

WICHIT: Former English Premier League star striker Ian Rush was among a group of famous footballers who conducted a short football clinic in the parking lot of the Tesco-Lotus supercenter this morning.

Rush, a Welshman, is best remembered as Liverpools leading scorer with 346 goals for the club between 1980 and 1996.

Some 60 lucky youths from three local schools attended the clinic, the last in a series of sessions organized by Tesco Lotus after clinics in Bangkok and Chiang Mai.

Liverpool fans excitedly lined up for an autograph-signing session that took place before the training got underway.

Then, under the watchful eye of Mr Rush and his associates, the youths were divided into groups of 20 and instructed in shooting, passing and ball control techniques.

In keeping with his name, Mr Rush and friends visit was a brief affair. The group was scheduled to fly back to the UK this afternoon.

John Barnes, who was also scheduled to attend this mornings session, had to fly back to England yesterday on urgent family business and was unable to attend.

Phuket Gazette

----------

